# Mira is crafting Hyacinth Lamp DIY CLOSED



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not sure how much longer she’ll be crafting, but I’ll try to be aware. I’ll let in one person at a time and write down your online user name, and you can reply here with your in-game name and/or island name. I’ll write them down and pm you ASAP when it’s your turn. Please don’t take too long, nothing interesting is happening on my island today haha. Thank you!


----------



## dino (Apr 16, 2020)

hiya! i'd love to come and visit if i can, please! i'm di from pachira


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! Can I please come? My character's name is ゆきうさ.


----------



## Tsen (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey I'd love to come by  My name is Jessica from Aomori


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to stop by!


----------



## Seble (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to swing by! I’m Kristina from Mu.


----------



## asheu (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to be able to come  My IGN is Ash


----------



## nintendog (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'm Dandelion from Novigrad. I'd like to come when you have time.


----------



## Hay (Apr 16, 2020)

Omg I’ve been looking for this!! Can I come please? 

I’m Hay from MellowMoon


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to come! 

Hannah from Starlight


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 16, 2020)

id like to come over. im rei from pulau


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to visit also. Ellie from Ajisai is my character.


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

You all have been added! I will pm you


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I also visit too please if able, Aubrey from Halo.


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come as well! Kyla from Evergreen


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come??


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

Added on the queue. I will pm

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



peekopecko said:


> Can I come??


What’s your in-game name and/or island dear?


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2020)

If this is still going on, I'd love to come~ Gracelia from Puccho.


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 16, 2020)

kiyyie said:


> What’s your in-game name and/or island dear?


Kelsey from Beltane


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

I added y’all to the list!


----------



## theindiegay (Apr 16, 2020)

would love to come by if you're still open! can tip a nmt!


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

theindiegay said:


> would love to come by if you're still open! can tip a nmt!


I’ll add you to the list & let u know if anything changes


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to stop by if still crafting!


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

FrozenLover said:


> Can I visit please?





drchoo said:


> Would love to stop by if still crafting!


Can y’all let me know your in-game name & island


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

kiyyie said:


> Can y’all let me know your in-game name & island


Oh yes, apologies about that. IGN: Choo, Island name: Choo Isle


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

my in-game name is cuppycake~  <3


----------



## kiyyie (Apr 16, 2020)

drchoo said:


> Oh yes, apologies about that. IGN: Choo, Island name: Choo Isle





doofcake said:


> my in-game name is cuppycake~  <3



Sorry guys I had to handle some stuff. She’s no longer crafting


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

no worries! :3


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

kiyyie said:


> Sorry guys I had to handle some stuff. She’s no longer crafting


All good!


----------

